
Testing Samsung’s Galaxy S20 Ultra 100X digital zoom camera - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/samsungs-galaxy-s20-ultra-has-a-100x-zoom-camera-so-we-tested-it-with-a-private-eye-11582907082
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/3bAcF](https://archive.is/3bAcF)

